# Hello fellow new writers



## JeffreyM (Aug 6, 2009)

I am very new to the whole writing industry and very excited about getting involved in the ins and outs of becoming a good writer and getting some feed back on my current works. Great to meet everyone. Please feel free to contact me at any time.


----------



## terrib (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice to have you, Jeff


----------



## Jones (Aug 6, 2009)

welcome aboard, sir.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey, Jeff. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi there, Jeffrey, and welcome to the forums.


Nickie


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Hallo Jeffrey. Nice to meet you. I hope this forum brings you all that you look for


----------

